# Help!! Dog Eating Poop!!



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a 5 month old pup who won't stop eating her poop as well as others....she literally eats it as another is dropping it. I've tried everything to include seperating her from others and picking up immediately. The problem is she eats it, then vomits and poops another 3-4 times from eating it. She does this while I am at work and eats it in the kennel, needless to say when I get back she repainted the place......I've had issues with pups before doing this and tried things and eventually they grew out of it, but for crying out loud, this is getting out of control......[-o<


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> I have a 5 month old pup who won't stop eating her poop as well as others....she literally eats it as another is dropping it. I've tried everything to include seperating her from others and picking up immediately. The problem is she eats it, then vomits and poops another 3-4 times from eating it. She does this while I am at work and eats it in the kennel, needless to say when I get back she repainted the place......I've had issues with pups before doing this and tried things and eventually they grew out of it, but for crying out loud, this is getting out of control......[-o<



two my rotties did that and they stopped on their own when they hit 15mo or so. The only thing that really worked was to pick it up right away. Now I have a shit eating Mal who sits by the patio door and watches the other dogs, when they shit he races out there to get before me. I've been trying to correct him with a leash but it's not really working. At least he understands LEAVE IT and won't touch it as long as I am around.

I tried everything, FORBID, meat tenderizer, habenero sauce none of it worked 100%

Good luck, hopefully you'll have better results. My wife is the only one that asks for kisses. heh heh heh


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

The only thing that worked fro me was a E-Collar set on stun and watch the dog like a hawk from the window! I kinda get a sick joy of stimulating the dog when her nose goes to sniff the crap before she chows down on it. Trust me and doesn't take long to break them of that disgusting habit with an e-collar. Though a 5 mos old pup is probably to young for an e-collar. IMHO a 5 mos old pup shouldn't be left alone with the older dogs any ways


Jody Butler said:


> she literally eats it as another is dropping it.


 to eat the crap as it appears. I know some of it you can't control when you are at work and she is in the kennel, but that part of it you can. Hopefully she grows out of it but if she doesn't, enter the e-collar it worked for my bitch.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Chris Michalek;98089 Now I have a shit eating Mal who sits by the patio door and watches the other dogs said:


> LOL now that was funny


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yea, the E colar and window perch is a wonderful thing. Just as they are about to dine..Blitzkrieg! Makes em really avoid the piles. LOL


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Almost all my pups eat crap. I figure it is less to pick up and don't lose any sleep over it. They all quit eventually. Then again, they are not house dogs kissing and licking on me all the time. Dogs are sh!t eaters. That is where the term comes from.....they eat crap. Most of those that don't just haven't been caught in the act. They taste all kinds of crap when out hunting. Heck they like nothing better than a good roll in a soft cow pattie. They are dogs. Now, I would really worry if I had a kid that ate crap.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL, too funny, well, the E-collar was and continues to be introduced, but at 2 am when she has to crap or vomit due to her eating poop earlier, its hard to correct the behavior when your sound asleep....for at least two hours anyway. I have kennel and house dogs, but refuse to live with shit eaters. A wire basket muzzle is next.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> LOL, too funny, well, the E-collar was and continues to be introduced, but at 2 am when she has to crap or vomit due to her eating poop earlier, its hard to correct the behavior when your sound asleep....for at least two hours anyway. I have kennel and house dogs, but refuse to live with shit eaters. A wire basket muzzle is next.



I'll tell you right now, the muzzle only makes it worse and one more thing you have to clean when you're already pissed off.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> A wire basket muzzle is next.


That'll be perfect the dog can cube the crap before eating it! =P~


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

I agree with Don. 

It always seemed to me that the more I try to keep them away the more they think it must be something good. So now I just let the pup eat their fill and they get over it pretty quickly.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Almost all my pups eat crap. I figure it is less to pick up and don't lose any sleep over it. They all quit eventually. Then again, they are not house dogs kissing and licking on me all the time. Dogs are sh!t eaters. That is where the term comes from.....they eat crap. Most of those that don't just haven't been caught in the act. They taste all kinds of crap when out hunting. Heck they like nothing better than a good roll in a soft cow pattie. They are dogs. Now, I would really worry if I had a kid that ate crap.


That's funny, growing up our dogs used to follow us kids on horses (kids on horses not dogs) and scoop up fresh shit like it was candy.

My dog barks too much/too little/too fearful/wont bark in a truck :lol: eats poop...somebody's got too much time on their hands to worry about this stuff.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I feel very fortunate every time I read one of these threads. I've had many dogs the past 62 years, often multiple dogs, and never had a issue with poop eating.

I had one mutt terrier when I was a kid that used to roll in all the time.

It must be the Pedigree dog chow I feed them. 

Just kidding about the food but not the shit eating. Lucky I guess.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

There's an additive that you can put in their foog and it stops them from eating their own. I quess with multiple dogs they would all have to get it. I've also heard and I don't know if it works but was told that adding pineapple juice to the food would also stop it.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Nothing wrong with eating *CRAB*! Oh, crap...yep my Lab did the same thing and did it before the heat left the turd. As stated before, you can clean night and day, but the E-collar set high and done to punish not correct is how I go... 

Mine also eat fox and sheep shit and rabbit. Some have said it is a diet thing, but when you feed $40.00+ dog food, the professionals left out one FINE element. Rolling in poop is another off topic issue. Is it a learned behavior? I think females are quicker to do it than males. 

Makes this meatball sub look less interesting...:-o


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> ... Is it a learned behavior? I think females are quicker to do it than males.
> 
> Makes this meatball sub look less interesting...:-o


It's not just dogs that do it. Horses do it when they are young. I believe it's normal for many if not most species, when they are young. My theory is they do it to build bacteria needed in the gut for proper digestion.

I just realized, I consider this normal with my animals but have stopped this behavior in my own children :lol:. :-o don't think I'll go there, might start some kind of new child rearing practice [-X.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

David Scholes said:


> My theory is they do it to build bacteria needed in the gut for proper digestion.


I just read an article about giving horses manure (tubing it down their throats, I think) if their gut bacteria is killed off due to illness or antibiotics. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> I just read an article about giving horses manure (tubing it down their throats, I think) if their gut bacteria is killed off due to illness or antibiotics. Interesting stuff.


Yeah, it's basically a transfer of helpful bacteria. Antibiotics have to be used with great caution in horses because if you wipe out their gut flora, they can get salmonella or C. difficile, get diarrhea or colic and die. And David is right, foals (and dogs) eat the poop from other horses because unlike ruminants, they are hindgut fermenters and a lot of the nutrients and helpful bacteria end up going out the back end. It's kind of like another kind of passive transfer.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Well that's interesting to know. The next time I have a little gut issue, I'll dip into the old hopper and pull out the quick fix...Pepto might be better.:-o


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Well that's interesting to know. The next time I have a little gut issue, I'll dip into the old hopper and pull out the quick fix...Pepto might be better.:-o


Here junior, time to start eating solid food. Have a spoonful of s*** to get you started :lol:. Think we're on to a new natural remedy. Great way to bring back the nostalgia of the old cholera epidemics.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

David Scholes said:


> Here junior, time to start eating solid food. Have a spoonful of s*** to get you started :lol:. Think we're on to a new natural remedy. Great way to bring back the nostalgia of the old cholera epidemics.


Allow me one minute to release my gut of its contents...erh.........JRs first solid food, SOS! LOL...Nice, and to think they call ya Dr. D. for fun.


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

if SOS (chipped beef in gravy in toast) is good enough for the military folks. its good enough for a dog. I had lots of it back in the day.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

David Scholes said:


> Here junior, time to start eating solid food. Have a spoonful of s*** to get you started :lol:. Think we're on to a new natural remedy. Great way to bring back the nostalgia of the old cholera epidemics.


Don't laugh now, we talked about in our pharmacology classes they either are or are going to start doing the same in humans. :-o


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Help!! Dog STILL Eating Poop!!*

Well, ok, I get all your points and have had similar situations in the past, however this one is different. She is having constant diarhea and sometimes vomiting from eating the stool. Sometimes in eight hours she may poop 7-10 times. (No parasites, Giardia, Coccidia, etc) Clean bill of health. If I stop her from eating the stool for 24 hours, her stool will firm up, however once she eats it, there is goes. And yes, she eats it when its hot and steamy and prefers to catch it before it hits the ground. (She is 5 months)

If she goes in her crate, she will turn around lick it up and then an hour later poop two or three times and maybe vomit. 

Here are some of the things I've tried. (Not all)
-Meat Tenderizer
-All the over the counter and prescribed tablets, powders etc.
-E-collar (Works well when around)
-Changing diets
-Cayenne Pepper and Hot Sauce, (She loves it) 
-MUZZLE - when you have soft stool, its no problem for her to stick the muzzle in there and eat, knda like a lolly pop now, sticking all over the front of the muzzle for hours.

ANY OTHER IDEAS?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Help!! Dog STILL Eating Poop!!*

This morning I came across 10-12 packets of forbid. If anybody wants them send me a PM and I send em to you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

NO THANKS! I've tried over and over and if you look at the ingrediants, they are similar to the other STOP EATING POOP powders and tablets. I've tried it with regular, smaller and larger doses and nothing. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Don't laugh now, we talked about in our pharmacology classes they either are or are going to start doing the same in humans. :-o


Heck, at least they'll be using it for SOMEthing--seems like such a waste. LMAO.

BTW, to the OP, I have read about this--never have used it myself, but perhaps for a while, using this along with behavioural methods (IE: obedience) it will help your pup through this awful stage.

http://leerburg.com/60.htm


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

This is just a guess. Maybe he feels something is missing from his gut. Try some live culture yogurt. 

You probably won't want to go this route but his own poop won't do it so take him for a walk to try samples of someone elses to find the bacteria that maybe he thinks he needs. Only thing you risk him picking up worms etc. Try the yogurt.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Again, thanks, but she has had that for an amount of time as well, and she does eat all the poop around, as long as its warm and soft. I know you don't want to here that, however she won't attmept to eat a hard link or cold one at that. Missing some brain cells...


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Has your dog been tested for EPI (Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency)? I had a female GSD with EPI and her symptoms were very similar to what you've described.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Not yet, but I thought about, don't they haveto slice and dice? (Biopsy) How do/did you treat it? 
Thanks!

Thought of IBS Irritable Bowl Syndrome as well.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

EPI is diagnosed via bloodtest (called the TLI or trypsin-like immunoreactivity text). 
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/23404.htm

Is your dog a German Shepherd? If so, what lines is she from? Just curious.http://marvistavet.com/html/body_exocrine_pancreatic_insufficie.html


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Help!! Dog STILL Eating Poop!!*



Chris Michalek said:


> This morning I came across 10-12 packets of forbid. If anybody wants them send me a PM and I send em to you.


Chris is that the stuff some wives place "down town?" After the "I do," you start asking "do I?"  :razz: =;


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Help!! Dog STILL Eating Poop!!*



Howard Gaines III said:


> Chris is that the stuff some wives place "down town?" After the "I do," you start asking "do I?"  :razz: =;


I don't know, haven't been "down town" since I said "I do" :-o


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Help!! Dog STILL Eating Poop!!*



Jody Butler said:


> ... ANY OTHER IDEAS?



What I usually point out to people with a stubborn case is that it's pretty easy to figure out how long after meals most dogs poop, and if you can't be there to snap on a leash and either redirect or correct when s/he poops, then you can move mealtimes so that you are.

But "constant diarrhea and vomiting from eating the stool" are way beyond simple coprophagia. You need the vet. JMO.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm with Connie. Go to the vet.

Also start charting to get an accurate grip on excatly the schedule she is on. When you're beyond frustrated and grossed out, it's easy to forget details and times.

Is it more often when kenneled or when loose outside?
Does pup potty on leash?
Exercise and training? Is the pup bored?
A nylon closed-end muzzle like the "softie" would prevent poo-eating. But get two to put one in the wash!

Barring any health problems, I would set up a 24/7 supervision/management for a few months and pray. I'd be sure that pup is physically and mentally exhausted at ALL times. I'd make sure there were no opportunities for unsupervised poo-eating. And correct the _thought_ of poo-eating. It could be approached through obedience - setting a default behavior that is appropriate.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> A nylon closed-end muzzle like the "softie" would prevent poo-eating. .... .


Not to be even considered with a vomiting dog, though, which I'm sure is clear, but no harm in being very very sure.

Not quite as scary as the vet jobbies that close the muzzle with velcro, which, needless to say, are for temporary supervised use only.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> .... Barring any health problems, I would set up a 24/7 supervision/management for a few months and pray. I'd be sure that pup is physically and mentally exhausted at ALL times. I'd make sure there were no opportunities for unsupervised poo-eating. And correct the _thought_ of poo-eating. It could be approached through obedience - setting a default behavior that is appropriate.


I've done this. It wasn't quite as hard as it sounds because first I figured out the poop times and the dog was on a leash at those times ... with me on the other end. But yep, that was the drill.

The default behavior was so effective that after a couple of weeks the dog would poop and then dash to me and sit.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Not to be even considered with a vomiting dog, though, which I'm sure is clear, but no harm in being very very sure.
> 
> Not quite as scary as the vet jobbies that close the muzzle with velcro, which, needless to say, are for temporary supervised use only.


Ahh! Whoops! 

Those velcro "muzzles" are a piece of work. Somewhere I have photos of a dog taking a full arm bite while wearing a properly fit velcro muzzle.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> .... Those velcro "muzzles" are a piece of work.


Those things are worth just about what they cost .... very very little.

Not to mention the even scarier aspect of the dog unable to breathe if anything at all goes awry with that thing on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

You mention that and I laugh cause have seen and dealt with it in the past, I was actually thinking of Duct Tape, you think that would work better? J/K Well, here is a little bit more info for you all to digest and see if you can think of anything else. The dog isn't just eating she is pooping literally 7-10 times a day. She gets 3 1/2 cups of feed daily and I even tried overfeeding her as one suggested, maybe she is hungry, feed her more, well that didn't work she left some in the bowl, and pooped like 12-15 times. She is maintaining weight, looks good, works great and has no behavioral issues except she is a sh_t eater....and of course the uncontrollable diarhea. She doesn't go to the bathroom like a regular dog, its literally every hour or so something is coming out, regardless of what is going in. Again, thanks for all the input, especially the laughs, I really need it about now.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

You can get diarrhea by overfeeding. I'd put the dog on a fast for 24 hours then cut the food quantity in half for a while (less than 2 cups). Sounds like you're pushing food to quickly through her and leaving it not fully digested. If the food goes slower through the digestive tract she may not want to eat it. Just because the dog acts hungry does not mean it is starving. Most people overfeed their animals IMO. If you have any doubts, get her to a vet. Diarrhea can be caused by all kinds of ugly and dangerous bugs.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Jody Butler said:


> You mention that and I laugh cause have seen and dealt with it in the past, I was actually thinking of Duct Tape, you think that would work better? J/K Well, here is a little bit more info for you all to digest and see if you can think of anything else. The dog isn't just eating she is pooping literally 7-10 times a day. She gets 3 1/2 cups of feed daily and I even tried overfeeding her as one suggested, maybe she is hungry, feed her more, well that didn't work she left some in the bowl, and pooped like 12-15 times. She is maintaining weight, looks good, works great and has no behavioral issues except she is a sh_t eater....and of course the uncontrollable diarhea. She doesn't go to the bathroom like a regular dog, its literally every hour or so something is coming out, regardless of what is going in. Again, thanks for all the input, especially the laughs, I really need it about now.


If diarrhea continues after the dog fasts for a day, then definitely take a stool sample into the vet. An intestinal infection will cause diarrhea that continues after that dog is fasted. The stools may be yellow and "voluminous."

Giardia is another "bug" that causes diarrhea like that.

A vet visit is in order for this pup. Make sure to take a fresh stool sample (shouldn't be too hard... :lol: )


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, I have taken 7+ stool sample into the vet and Antech, no Giuardia or Coccidia, but now another one of my dogs is doing the same thing. I've been to and from the vet and other vets and clean bill of health all away around.......


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Jody Butler said:


> Well, I have taken 7+ stool sample into the vet and Antech, no Giuardia or Coccidia, but now another one of my dogs is doing the same thing. I've been to and from the vet and other vets and clean bill of health all away around.......


What kind of stool sample? A float or smear? From what I understand, an infection will only show up in a smear. A float is unreliable for diagnosing both giardia and coccidia.

I normally am against treating without diagnosis, but in this case, it may be your best choice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

See they did both AND I already treated, but still nothing, no change at all!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Jody Butler said:


> See they did both AND I already treated, but still nothing, no change at all!


No sign of infection? What is the ... ummm... quality of the stool? An intestinal infection can present as yellow, voluminous diarrhea that continues after the dog has been fasted and is "empty."

What is the dog eating? 
How often is it vomiting?
How often is diarrhea?
Volume of stool in proportion to food ingested?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> No sign of infection? What is the ... ummm... quality of the stool? An intestinal infection can present as yellow, voluminous diarrhea that continues after the dog has been fasted and is "empty."
> 
> Quality of stool is yellowish green and has NO CONSITANCY, loose like pudding and sometimes looser. Yes, Diarhea continues after fasting.
> 
> ...


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Volume of stool in proportion to food ingested? 3 Cups of feed, to about 8 cups of poop


Impossible unless the dog is drinking a hell of a lot of water and if the dog has diarrhea that bad it will probably be dead by the time you read this post. Something doesn't add up.

Are you sure your dog has really fasted for OVER 24 hours? I know mine sometimes sneaks into a open bag a food if given the chance. Is your dog running loose that it might be finding food over at the neighbors?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Drinks lots of water, has fasted nearly 32 hours without ANYTHING other than its own poop on occasion. AND YES I know, doesn't add up, thats why I opened it up to the board. Most vets and friends say the same thing, but its not only one dog, its three with the same thing, thats why I thought parasites, but clear bill of health on all three. ????


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Drinks lots of water, has fasted nearly 32 hours without ANYTHING other than its own poop on occasion. AND YES I know, doesn't add up, thats why I opened it up to the board. Most vets and friends say the same thing, but its not only one dog, its three with the same thing, thats why I thought parasites, but clear bill of health on all three. ????


After this amount of time the dog should be just squirting yellow water for diarrhea. I think all your dogs are finding food somewhere or someone else in the house is also feeding that you are not aware of.

If you are just getting watery squirts... I'd find a new vet ASAP.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, thanks, but I am the only one here, dogs are kenneled unless supervised, fenced in yard and this has been looked at by five different vets in the area to include stool and blood samples being sent out.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Well, thanks, but I am the only one here, dogs are kenneled unless supervised, fenced in yard and this has been looked at by five different vets in the area to include stool and blood samples being sent out.


Unless neighbors are throwing food over the kennel fence, I have no other ideas. You should not be getting that volume of poop. I'd fast the dogs until no more poop. If you are not feeding the dog, at some point the poop should stop. If diarrhea continues without solid content, then you've got a problem and your vet needs more info. If solid content continues forever then someone is feeding your dogs.

Are you giving the dogs any kind of medication or home remedies?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, hate to say it but no neighbors on one side and the other they can't get near the kennels anyway. I've ran two cycles of Flagyl and Antibiotics, tried pro-biotics, raw diet, live culture yogurt, decreased feeding, increased feeding, fed twice a day, three small meals, or once a day, wormed for all to include whips x three times. During the past 8-10 months dealing with the eldest female, there were absolutely NO CHANGES in the stool whatsoever.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

:-k That is quite a stumper...I breezed through the thread really fast, but can you crate the culprit inside the house and take her out only for scheduled leashed walks? Have you tried adding some canned pumpkin to slow the diarrhea? Has the vet recommended something like loperamide for the diarrhea? You may also want to try a low residue simple food for a time after resting the GI tract with the fast. Many vets will recommend Hill's i/d or Purina EN, but California Natural Chicken or Lamb Meal & Rice may be a way to go for a little while, as it's basically like your bland chicken and rice diet or the veterinary diets (but cheaper and better ingredients!). I'd keep up the probiotics for sure, as the more you use antibiotics, even correctly, it can wipe out the gut flora. My parent's Rottie is on cefalexin for a UTI right now and she's farting up a storm.  

I'd also give homecooking a go, though I will say it's a bit more work than a whole prey raw diet as you have to add in a certain amount of calcium, etc unless you have a good meat grinder that can do bones and as heating does seem to decrease a certain amount of vitamins and amino acids. In addition, because the good gut flora may be not established on the course of antibiotics, a raw diet is not a good idea and the diarrhea could actually be something like salmonella or clostridium taking over, depending on the time course.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Tried the pumkin and Hills I/D, no change...I know most of my vet friends are all confused and frustrated as well.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

For the diarrhea, you may also try The Honest Kitchen's dehydrated food and add in on the lower end of the water that it calls for to reconstitute it. I found the Preference veggie mix worked well when I was out of canned pumpkin.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Jody, over what time period have you tried all of these things? 

7 stool samples
5 vets
bloodwork
pumpkin and I/D diet
Premium Edge diet
Canidae diet
raw diet
2 rounds of Fagyl
2 rounds of anitbitotics
pro-biotics
live-culture yogurt
wormed 3 times
decreased feeding
increased feeding
BID feeding
TID feeding
SID feeding
32 hour fast
electric collar corrections
small doses of forbid-like product
regular doses of forbid-like product
large doses of forbid-like product

And the puppy is only 5 months old? All these treatments over not more than 12 weeks... This is crazy! Like a previous poster said "something doesn't add up." So you're switching foods every 3 weeks or less? While worming heavily. While treating with antibiotics. While treating with OTC meds? And changing feeding amounts from excessive to fasting every 2 weeks or less?



> During the past 8-10 months dealing with the eldest female, there were absolutely NO CHANGES in the stool whatsoever.





> What is the dog eating? Eating Premium Edge now, however was on Canidae, and other dog was on Raw and neither of them have any change!


Huh?!

If it is contagious, how could it go on for possibly months , but then suddenly two other dogs have it?

Why would you come to a training forum *present a question as a training issue*, when you clearly believe it is a health problem?

Looks like your vet tab should be $700+, seems like that would be worth mentioning...

(?)

Yeah. Not adding up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, I am new to this Forum and this is a diet and health thread of which I asked the questions. It is now in a 5 month old dog and 4 month old dog as well. HOWEVER, started in one of my other dogs now 15 months and has had issues with stool since 18 weeks. I apoligize if this has caused confusion.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

In my opinion, these dog's tummies need a break. Here's a schedule for a 2 - 3 week break.

Fast the dog 24 hours, provide water. 
Give immodium in the correct dose (ask your vet) to control the diarrhea.
Feed boiled white rice for 3 - 7 days in as many tiny meals as possible.
After a week, begin to add Purina EN diet a ratio of 1 part EN to 3 parts rice, for 3 days.
Then 1 part EN to 2 parts rice for 3 days.
Then 1 part EN to 1 part rice for 3 days.
Then 2 parts EN to 1 part rice for 3 days
Then 3 parts EN to 1 part rice
Then feed EN. Gradually increase the size of the meals and reduce the frequency until you are feeding 6 - 1/2 cup meals per day.

EN is chosen because it is predictable in the way it moves through the digestive tract. It's bland and easy to digest.

Are the dogs related? Were they screened for intestinal cancers?

Did it start in all 3 dogs at 18 weeks?

What was the vaccine schedule? Were they vaccinated at 16 weeks? Did their vaccines all come from the same lot?


----------



## Mary Lehman (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Jody. Konnie Hein mentioned the exact thing that came to mind when I read your post. I too have a dog that was diagnosed with EPI at age 3 - she is now 13.5 years. Have you had the test done for this yet? I'd be curious what the outcome is/was. 

Also if she/he is diagnosed with EPI let me know and I"ll get you in contact with a bulk supplier of the pancreatic enzymes at a lower price - they are EXPENSIVE!!!!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Is the bloodtest for EPI different than "complete" bloodwork?

I am still curious as to whether the dogs affected are related.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, thanks for all the suggestions and needless to say she is 14 months and still eating her shit!! Tried everything and blood work etc. She just eats her stool and others if she can. I've tried kenneling her and she continues to eat her own stool. Tried overfeeding her and not feeding her for days and either way, she will shit, turn around and eat it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Forgot to mention the diarhea is controlled, that of course is until she eats and throws it back up or comes out the other end AGAIN and AGAIN.....


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Barring any serious health related issues, I have been told several times that feeding a dog green tripe, preferably not canned is the only thing that will get this problem in check. That is, before they're said to grow out of it.

Have you ever tried this route? It's worth a shot if you haven't.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

No I haven't, How long, how much, PM me if you like. I'll try anything, bitch has bad breath!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I hate to say it but, it sounds like you may just have a compulsive shiteater.....or she likes her food warm. I was thinking probotics might help but you mentioned that.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

My dogs eat sheep poop, raw diet in reverse!!!
I had a Lab that would eat her poop faster than the steam could roll off it. One thing was for certain, NEVER gave me anymore doggy kisses! =;


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Sounds like, maybe, some external influence at work. I only mention this because of I've heard of a similar situation.

Some kids had read on the net that small pieces of Chocolate Ex-lax played havoc with dogs. They were going around the neighborhood throwing and/or slingshoting pieces into yards with dogs they didn't like... A vet finally figured out it was poisoning after seeing dogs brought in from the same area, testing negative for problems but with the exact same symptoms. When the kids were caught in the act, the pieces they were giving out were quite small. Hard for a human to see but no problem for a dog's nose to locate.

Considering your dog is a s**t eater it would be re-dosing itself every time it ate it's stool. It would also explain the other dogs now showing the same symptoms. They may have acquired a taste for the stuff from seeing the other dog eating it.

Maybe you've acquired an unknown enemy. You just never know these days! Food for thought.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jody, you mentioned bloodwork - did you specifically have the EPI blood test done?

Oh, and I feed my dogs green tripe and it has no effect on my poop-eating Lab.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Do you feed it daily and as an entire meal for extended periods of time? The people that said it worked fed green tripe exclusively or premade with high percentages of green tripe for about 30-60 days before they noticed a change for the better. 

It's pretty disgusting to work with or have around. Because of that, I figure if it does work it's hard to know for sure because most people can't stick with it that long to find out if it really works.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Nicole - I do feed it daily, and I have for 2 years, but it is not a large percentage of the diet.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

(only read first and last page, but)



Feeding her once a day, taking her outside our of her crate on a leash with a prong collar, use of an E collar....wont work??


If the dog is crate trained it should be impossible to have an opportunity, and turn the E collar on max....



....I would get rid of a dog like that if just looking at them is enough to feel repulsive and disgusted


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I think the e-collar idea is golden to be honest. I'd keep her crated up in a SMALL crate (just big enough for her to lie in and not turn around really) so maybe it will be the "don't shit where you sleep" idea. Then only take her on bathroom breaks on a leash or with a e-collar on max power. 

Have you tried canned pineapple? I'm told it works well, I bought some for my GSD when I got her because I was told she was a shit-eater too, but I have never seen her do it. 

I also have this "hot sauce" from hell called Satan's Blood...the bottle was $30 and it's pure extract, and it is beyond hot...I did a taste test and it blistered my mouth. I mixed a few drops with a whole liter of water and made pepper spray out of it to keep my idiot from chewing things. Maybe some of that straight on a nice warm pile of shit and let her have at it? I promise, she'll regret eating it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Shoot the junker in the head and go get another bitch that doesn't have something ****ed in it's head. **** this stupid advice, and get something that doesn't suck ass. : )


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> Jody, you mentioned bloodwork - did you specifically have the EPI blood test done?


*Ditto. * And is the dog losing weight?



And


Matt Grosch said:


> (only read first and last page, but)
> 
> Feeding her once a day, taking her outside our of her crate on a leash with a prong collar, use of an E collar....wont work??
> 
> If the dog is crate trained it should be impossible to have an opportunity ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes EPI was done at 6 months and 12 months......NORMAL

I did use Ecollar and corrects it for a few days onl, then back at it

I refuse to keep her in a crate all day, thus I have to deal with her shiteating

Or maybe take her for a long walk huh Jeff....Mabe post pics too.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

The dog is not losing nor gaining weight, eats the amount of food given, then shits it out and eats it again over and over all day long....and when out in the yard will search for others shit....

Anybody need a shit detection K9?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jody,
If her nerves are very good, her hunt and retrieve drives are good, and she has good possesivness give me a call before you take her on that long one way walk.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

There all very nice Mike, thats why the bitch has been here for so long...  I can deal with it cause she is so nice, just don't like it.....

But there are those days that a walk in the woods with a shovel would do her just fine!


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

"I refuse to keep her in a crate all day, thus I have to deal with her shiteating"



Why?.....this just means you are choosing this behavior over having the dog hang out in a crate...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Have you tried the pineapple in her food or not yet?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

To add to my previous post, I had problems of a similar nature with my dog when he was younger but we got on top of it, I fed him a less rich diet and/or he grew out of it. I know some have used the pineapple in the diet for a while and it seemed to effect a result, I don't know why it worked scientifically but there is a theory that pineapple possesses high levels of the protein-digesting enzyme bromelain in the fruit. Bromelain is one of the two ingredients in meat tenderizer and works to break down proteins so the nutrients are more readily available. If it is due to digestive upset, it is worth to maybe give it a try.


----------

